# Marked as unread



## sabrinita85

Hi folks!

Sometimes I see that some threads which hasn't received an answer, magically becomes as unread, even if the thread lies there for many days.

Do moderators have a tool which is able to get thread as unread?

It's just simple curiosity...

Sorry for my English


----------



## Paulfromitaly

No, we are not so powerful yet


----------



## sabrinita85

I understand 

But, then, why it happened two or three times?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

sabrinita85 said:


> I understand
> 
> But, then, why it happened two or three times?


It's happened to me too, but I don't know why..


----------



## dougelly

Do you mean that the thread comes back to the front page?  I think I have seen that.


----------



## sabrinita85

dougelly said:


> Do you mean that the thread comes back to the front page?  I think I have seen that.


Yes, exactly.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

sabrinita85 said:


> Yes, exactly.



Ahh...that's different! 
We can do that: when a thread hasn't received any answeres yet or the poster gets in touch with use asking to bump their thread instead of doing it themselves, we can bump it at the top of the first page.
It automatically becomes "unread".


----------



## sabrinita85

Ahhh!
The arcane has been revealed! 

Thanks!


----------

